# Don't defund THESE police!! They're good, decent, honest cops



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Some people believe that most cops are nothing but 'government-sanctioned thugs.' Others feel that police officers are just trying to do their jobs, and get blamed for things which are beyond their control-- [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't. The truth may be somewhere in between.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the *Boys in Blue.* Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the books! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

It all starts with Arrest Me. But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is *FREE??* 

[[See first post for all books.]]


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Get a FREE introduction to the Boys in Blue characters....* solid, dependable Pete, and the eager-to-learn Jim.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

EBooks..... no UPS or FedEx delivery required. INSTANT GIFT!!
*

Book 1 in the Boys in Blue series:


Or, start with the prequel (origin story)...


See posts above for ALL FIVE books in the series.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It could be a rough weekend, weather-wise. Curl up with a good ebook about some interestiing characters.... average cops who are definitely good guys.

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~
*
**Available in Kindle Unlimited***


~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Our law enforcement officers deserve support at every season, in every kind of weather. Of the books shown above, a few are free, and one is in Kindle Unlimited (free reading for KU members).

These freebies are a good place to start the series and get introduced to the timeless characters:

Origin story/prequel:


First in series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I need to get my series page updated, as there are FIVE books in the Boys in Blue series... and that doesn't include the origin story!

But here's the series page. Please note that the *FIRST BOOK IS FREE.*



Here is the 5th book, not shown in the page above:


Origin story/prequel . . . *ALSO FREE.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the Boys in Blue series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement. 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Character descriptions:

*Officer Pete Wry* - A veteran cop, has "been there, done that," considered to be "a cop's cop"; he's tall, handsome, with blondish-red hair (sometimes called the _strawberry fox_); not married but a "happy bachelor"... could even be called a serial dater.

*Officer Jim Earnest* - The younger rookie, lives up to his surname, but in his eagerness to be a good cop he can make mistakes or be impulsive; appreciates working with the experienced Wry; happily married and proud father.

These two officers... definitely GOOD GUYS... patrol their city streets and keep citizens safe. In doing so they answer all sorts of calls--some serious, some silly.. some trivial, others tragic.

Read the first book in the series, or the flash-fiction origin story of how the two officers first meet.

*Both are FREE!!*

ORIGIN STORY (not required to be read first):


FIRST in series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the Boys in Blue series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement. 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Character descriptions:

*Officer Pete Wry* - A veteran cop, has "been there, done that," considered to be "a cop's cop"; he's tall, handsome, with blondish-red hair (sometimes called the _strawberry fox_); not married but a "happy bachelor"... could even be called a serial dater.

*Officer Jim Earnest* - The younger rookie, lives up to his surname, but in his eagerness to be a good cop he can make mistakes or be impulsive; appreciates working with the experienced Wry; happily married and proud father.

These two officers... definitely GOOD GUYS... patrol their city streets and keep citizens safe. In doing so they answer all sorts of calls--some serious, some silly.. some trivial, others tragic.

Read the first book in the series, or the flash-fiction origin story of how the two officers first meet.

*Both are FREE!!*

ORIGIN STORY (not required to be read first):


FIRST in series:


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Character descriptions:

*Officer Pete Wry* - A veteran cop, has "been there, done that," considered to be "a cop's cop"; he's tall, handsome, with blondish-red hair (sometimes called the strawberry fox); not married but a "happy bachelor"... could even be called a serial dater.

*Officer Jim Earnest *- The younger rookie, lives up to his surname, but in his eagerness to be a good cop he can make mistakes or be impulsive; appreciates working with the experienced Wry; happily married and proud father.

These two officers... definitely GOOD GUYS... patrol their city streets and keep citizens safe. In doing so they answer all sorts of calls--some serious, some silly.. some trivial, others tragic.

Read the first book in the series, or the flash-fiction origin story of how the two officers first meet.

Both are *FREE!!*

*ORIGIN STORY (not required to be read first):*



*FIRST in series:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the Boys in Blue series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement. 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another likens it to "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement. 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Character descriptions:

*Officer Pete Wry* - A veteran cop, has "been there, done that," considered to be "a cop's cop"; he's tall, handsome, with blondish-red hair (sometimes called the strawberry fox); not married but a "happy bachelor"... could even be called a serial dater.

*Officer Jim Earnest *- The younger rookie, lives up to his surname, but in his eagerness to be a good cop he can make mistakes or be impulsive; appreciates working with the experienced Wry; happily married and proud father.

These two officers... definitely GOOD GUYS... patrol their city streets and keep citizens safe. In doing so they answer all sorts of calls--some serious, some silly.. some trivial, others tragic.

Read the first book in the series, or the flash-fiction origin story of how the two officers first meet.

Both are *FREE!!*

*ORIGIN STORY (not required to be read first):*



*FIRST in series:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement. 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another likens it to "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another likens it to "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Some people believe that most cops are nothing but 'government-sanctioned thugs.' Others feel that police officers are just trying to do their jobs, and get blamed for things which are beyond their control-- [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another likens it to "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another likens it to "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

Origin story/prequel (free!):


First in series ~ ***FREE***


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

  . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me! When I worked in plain clothes, the drug dealers would yell *"TWEL! TWEL!"* to alert everyone, when I was driving down the street. Haha. Sometimes my clothes weren't so plain. (Hawaiian shirts)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

kindlemewithkindness said:


> Thanks for reminding me! When I worked in plain clothes, the drug dealers would yell *"TWEL! TWEL!"* to alert everyone, when I was driving down the street. Haha. Sometimes my clothes weren't so plain. (Hawaiian shirts)


Twel?? Does that refer to Adam-TWELve?  And your mention of Hawaiian shirts puts me in mind of one Thomas Magnum. Maybe not official police, but he _was_ a detective.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2019)

YES. This was in an 'Ebonics' neighborhood close to Orlando, Fl. ( won tu tree foe fie &#8230;*TWEL*) They were referring to Adam-12, and warning each other. I was also a musician at the resorts on the weekends, playing island music on steel drums, etc. I had that exact Tom Sellick red shirt. .. and also the suit from Miami Vice. (Retired; spending January in El Nido, on Palawan) https://www.alohashirtshop.com/products/6/paradise-found-jungle-bird-red-tom-selleck-magnum-pi.php


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

105589 said:


> YES. This was in an 'Ebonics' neighborhood close to Orlando, Fl. ( won tu tree foe fie &#8230;*TWEL*) They were referring to Adam-12, and warning each other. I was also a musician at the resorts on the weekends, playing island music on steel drums, etc. I had that exact Tom Sellick red shirt. .. and also the suit from Miami Vice. (Retired; spending January in El Nido, on Palawan) https://www.alohashirtshop.com/products/6/paradise-found-jungle-bird-red-tom-selleck-magnum-pi.php


Sorry, meant to reply to your message. Yes, your comment (above) appeared. Interesting that people referred to you/cops as "Twel." I'd think they'd have gone with the more ubiquitous "Five-O." In many places, cops are still called Five-O.

But I'm glad my post could bring back some memories.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Josette (Jan 19, 2020)

Smart, observant, polite, and professional?  My kind of police officer (and man)!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Josette said:


> Smart, observant, polite, and professional? My kind of police officer (and man)!


Well, these characters _were_ based loosely on some particular TV characters, who displayed those same characteristics.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)

Note: The first few books are partially written in the style of a TV script (I wonder why!!)... but the action is compelling!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops are on the front lines these days, dealing with people who may or may not be affected by COVID-19. But those same cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V


*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps?? 

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)

Note: The first few books are partially written in the style of a TV script (I wonder why!!)... but the action is compelling!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops are on the front lines these days, dealing with people who may or may not be affected by COVID-19. But those same cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***
V V V V
 ~ ~ ~    

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


***Note:* Arrest Me and two others in the series contain a format similar to a screenplay... camera-ready for a TV show, perhaps??


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)

Note: The first few books are partially written in the style of a TV script (I wonder why!!)... but the action is compelling!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

In homage to the venerable show* Adam-12,* which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another comments "Screenplay to Adam-12?"* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~





~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Some people believe that most cops are nothing but 'government-sanctioned thugs.' Others feel that police officers are just trying to do their jobs, and get blamed for things which are beyond their control-- [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't. The truth may be somewhere in between.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the *Boys in Blue.* Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute."* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

***FREE***


~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~



~ ~ ~

*Also FREE... * the origin story--flash fiction, short-short story.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This well-reviewed series includes FIVE books about average, ordinary police officers.... whose job is anything BUT "average and ordinary." They're smart, observant, polite, and professional. And some readers have remarked a similarity of these books to a certain very popular 1960s cop show. *hint*Adam-12*cough* 

The Boys in Blue series consists of novella-length books, as well as a flash-fiction (very short) "origin story." But these books DO NOT have to be read in any particular order. Just pick one an enjoy!!

*Oh, and did I mention that the first one, Arrest Me, is FREE?? *

*Origin story/prequel ~ ***FREE****


*First in series ~ ***FREE****


*Other books in series:*
 . . .  . . .  . . . 

Read and enjoy. Ten-four!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Give the *Boys in Blue* series a try. Perhaps it may remind some of a particular TV show that inspired many careers in law enforcement.   *cough*Adam-12*cough* 

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . . 

(READERS have favorably compared this series to the venerable Adam-12 TV show. Read a couple and see what YOU think!)

Note: The first few books are partially written in the style of a TV script (I wonder why!!)... but the action is compelling!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Cops are on the front lines these days, dealing with people who may or may not be affected by COVID-19. But those same cops often get a bad rap-- sometimes deserved, sometimes not. [email protected] if they do, and [email protected] if they don't.

Anyone remember the show Adam-12? In homage to the venerable show, which launched perhaps a million careers in law enforcement, enjoy the books of the Boys in Blue. Readers of "a certain age" might recognize certain characters, such as Pete, the veteran cop, and Jim, his young partner.

*One review calls it "Really fun--and a spot-on tribute." Another says it's like "reading a script" from the venerable show.* 

*The Boys in Blue*
Pete and Jim are beat cops: Pete's the seen-it-all veteran, and Jim the eager rookie. Together they patrol the city and handle all types of calls, from the silly to the serious.

Origin story/prequel *(free!)*:


First in series ~ ****FREE****


Other books in series:

 . . .  . . .  . . .


----------

